# Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2017



## Neikos (Oct 7, 2017)

Δεχόμαστε στοιχήματα...

ΒΡΑΧΕΙΕΣ ΛΙΣΤΕΣ (ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ 2015)

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΟΥ ΞΕΝΗΣ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ
1. Άμλετ, Η τραγωδία του Άμλετ πρίγκιπα της Δανίας, Ουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ, μτφ. Διονύσης Καψάλης, εκδόσεις Gutenberg
2.Το φάντασμα του Αλεξάντρ Βολφ, Γκαϊτό Γκαζντάνοφ, μτφ. Ελένη Μπακοπούλου, εκδόσεις Αντίποδες Ο.Ε.
3. Ομαδικό πορτρέτο με μία κυρία, Χάινριχ Μπελ, μτφ. Μαργαρίτα Ζαχαριάδου, εκδόσεις Πόλις
4.Η μαύρη αράχνη, Ιερεμίας Γκότχελφ, μτφ. Τέο Βότσος, εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδης
5.Η εξομολόγηση ενός τέκνου του αιώνα, Alfred de Musset, μτφ. Βασίλης Πουλάκος, εκδόσεις Printa.

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΧΑΙΑΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ
1. Μέγας Αλέξανδρος, Τα αποσπάσματα των αρχαίων ιστορικών κειμένων, Οι πρώτες πηγές. μτφ. Ήρκος Αποστολίδης, Στάντης Αποστολίδης, εκδόσεις Gutenberg.
2. Φαίδρος, Πλάτων, μτφ. Ν.Μ. Σκουτερόπουλος, εκδόσεις Πόλις
3. Νόννου Πανοπολίτου Διονυσιακά, Νόννος, μτφ. Νικόλαος Μπεζαντάκος, εκδόσεις Σύλλογος Προς Διάδοσιν Ωφελίμων Βιβλίων
4. Φυσικά, Αριστοτέλης, μτφ. Βασίλης Κάλφας, εκδόσεις Νήσος

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΛΟΓΟΤΕΧΝΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΞΕΝΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ
1. Moskov Selim, Georgios Vizyenos, μτφ. Peter Mackridge, εκδόσεις Αιώρα
2. Choix de poemes, Constantin Cavafis, μτφ. Michel Volkovitch, εκδόσεις Αιώρα
3. Mariambas, Yannis Skarimbas, μτφ. Leo Marshall, εκδόσεις University of Birmingham
4.Un marito di Syros, Emmanuil Roidis, μτφ. Anna Zimbone, εκδόσεις Lussografica

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, εδώ :

http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=905707


----------



## Neikos (Oct 7, 2017)

Διάβασα πριν μερικούς μήνες το μυθιστόρημα του Γκαζντάνοφ, Το φάντασμα του Αλεξάντρ Βολφ, και μου άρεσε πολύ και το βιβλίο και η μετάφραση. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω διαβάσει άλλη δουλειά της μεταφράστριας, άλλα από αυτήν δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο απ' όσο θυμάμαι. Βλέπω ότι έχει μεταφράσει πολλά ρωσικά μυθιστορήματα, κυρίως κλασικά. 
Από τα υπόλοιπα της λίστας δεν έτυχε να πέσει κανένα στα χέρια μου. Έχουμε κανέναν lexilogian υποψήφιο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2017)

Φίλη βλέπω, Λεξιλόγα δεν βλέπω φέτος.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 23, 2017)

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα Κρατικά Βραβεία Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης 2016, που αφορούν στις εκδόσεις έτους 2015, στα οποία κατέληξε η Επιτροπή Κρατικών Βραβείων Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης από τις βραχείες λίστες των υποψήφιων προς βράβευση έργων, μετά από επανειλημμένες συνεδρίες και μακρές συζητήσεις. Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Έργου Ξένης Λογοτεχνίας σε Ελληνική γλώσσα απονέμεται κατά πλειοψηφία στον Διονύση Καψάλη για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Άμλετ, Η τραγωδία του Άμλετ πρίγκιπα της Δανία», του William Shakespeare, εκδόσεις Gutenberg. Το Βραβείο Απόδοσης Έργου της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γραμματείας στα Νέα Ελληνικά απονέμεται ομόφωνα εξ ημισείας στους Στάντη Αποστολίδη και Ήρκο Αποστολίδη για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Μέγας Αλέξανδρος: Οι πρώτες πηγές. Τα αποσπάσματα των αρχαίων ιστορικών», εκδόσεις Gutenberg και στον Βασίλη Κάλφα για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Φυσικά» Αριστοτέλη, εκδόσεις Εταιρεία Μελέτης των Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου/Νήσος. Το Βραβείο Μετάφρασης Έργου Ελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας σε Ξένη Γλώσσα απονέμεται ομόφωνα εξ ημισείας στον Leo Marshall για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Mariambas" του Γιάννη Σκαρίμπα, εκδόσεις University of Birmingham και στην Anna Zimbone για τη μετάφραση του έργου «Un marito di Syros" του Εμμανουήλ Ροϊδη, εκδόσεις Lussografica. 
http://www.lifo.gr/now/culture/165442


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2017)

...
Να γκρινιάξεις ή να μη γκρινιάξεις; να το ερώτημα·
πού βρίσκεται η ευγένεια του ανθρώπου: 
να τον χτυπά, να τον εξευτελίζει 
μοίρα αλλοπρόσαλλη και να υπομένει; 
Ή να ξεσηκωθεί, να πάρει τα όπλα, 
ενάντια σ' ένα πέλαγος δεινά 
και να τα πολεμήσει ως το τέλος;
...
Η τραγωδία του Άμλετ, πρίγκιπα της Δανίας, μτφ. Δ. Καψάλη

Δε μιλάμε βέβαια για «πέλαγος δεινά» αλλά για λαθάκια στο κείμενο του Lifo που εύκολα διορθώνονται, όμως επειδή δεν διορθώθηκαν, ξεχωρίζουν σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. Το έχω πάρει απόφαση γενικά, αλλά σε άρθρο που γράφει για βραβεία λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης θα περίμενα μια τέχνη στον λόγο, βρε αδερφέ, ή έστω τη δέουσα επιμέλεια ώστε να μην έχουμε λειψή γενική «της Δανία», ούτε ν' ανοίγουν ελληνικά εισαγωγικά και να κλείνουν εγγλέζικα στο Mariambas και στο Un marito di Syros —που δεν είναι «έργο του Ροΐδη» όπως γράφουν, γιατί ο Ροΐδης έγραψε την «Ψυχολογία Συριανού συζύγου», είναι η μετάφραση αυτού του τίτλου, ούτε ο Σκαρίμπας έγραψε το Mariambas αλλά τον «Μαριάμπα». Και Ροΐδη τονισμένο όπως πρέπει, όχι «Ροϊδη» ρόιδο, και μια μεταγραφή του ονόματος William Shakespeare —διαλέξτε όποια θέλετε, δεν θα το κάναμε θέμα— αφού την έχετε στις λίστες παρακάτω κι αφού σε ελληνικό κοινό απευθύνεται το κείμενο· κι εδώ που τα λέμε, το Leo Marshall δε θέλει δα και πυρηνικό επιστήμονα για να γραφτεί «Λίο Μάρσαλ», ούτε το Anna Zimbone για να γίνει «Άννα Ζιμπόνε». Κατά τα άλλα, το μοδάτο μπαμπινιωτικό εμπρόθετο «αφορούν στις» τους μάρανε, μη στάξει η ουρά της καμήλας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 23, 2017)

Συμφωνώ. Κατά τα άλλα, βλέπω ότι η καμήλα ενσωματώθηκε για τα καλά πλέον και τείνει να αντικαταστήσει τον γάιδαρο στην ελληνική παροιμιώδη πανίδα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κατά τα άλλα, βλέπω ότι η καμήλα ενσωματώθηκε για τα καλά πλέον και τείνει να αντικαταστήσει τον γάιδαρο στην ελληνική παροιμιώδη πανίδα.



Μασάει η καμήλα ταραμά; Αντέχει πολλά του γαϊδάρου η καμπούρα.
It's a paradigm shift, you know; it'll pass eventually, but in the meantime we're being mean all the time. 
But one last straw, they'll say, broke the donkey's back.


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2017)

Ήρεμα! Όχι και να πεις τον κυρ Μεντιο καμπούρη!

Εκτός απο της Δανία, εγώ έχω κι άλλες απορίες, ονομαστικές. Το όνομα Ήρκο είναι ανδρικό ή γυναικείο και σε τί αντιστοιχεί;


----------



## Neikos (Oct 25, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ήρεμα! Όχι και να πεις τον κυρ Μεντιο καμπούρη!
> 
> Εκτός απο της Δανία, εγώ έχω κι άλλες απορίες, ονομαστικές. Το όνομα Ήρκο είναι ανδρικό ή γυναικείο και σε τί αντιστοιχεί;



Είναι οι δύο γιοι του Ρένου (άνθρωποι σαν τον Σωκράτη, τον Πλάτωνα και τον Ρένο δεν χρειάζονται επίθετα). Τώρα σε τι αντιστοιχεί, μακάρι να ξέρα. Ίσως μας βοηθήσει κάποιος που έχει κάποια ιδέα από αρχαία, γιατί εγώ δεν. Δηλαδή, SBE, τo όνομα Στάντης το βρήκες νορμάλ; Δεν έχεις απορία γι' αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2017)

Το Στάντης υπέθεσα ότι είναι από το Κωνσταντίνος.

Υ.Γ. Και δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο Ρένος, ίσως κι εσύ δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι η Ασόνα Χέιλι. Ο καθένας ξέρει τα του κλάδου του.


----------



## Neikos (Oct 25, 2017)

SBE said:


> Το Στάντης υπέθεσα ότι είναι από το Κωνσταντίνος.
> 
> ΥΓ Και δεν ξέρω ποιός είναι ο Ρένος, ίσως κι εσύ δεν ξέρεις ποιά είναι η Ασόνα Χέιλι. Ο καθένας ξέρει τα του κλάδου του.



Καλά, αστείο ήταν αυτό με τον Ρένο, δεν το είπα για να το παίξω έξυπνος. Αν τον είχες δει έστω και μια φορά σε κανένα βίντεο, θα καταλάβαινες γιατί το είπα. Μπα, εννοείται ότι δεν εχω ιδέα ποια είναι η Ασόνα Χέιλι. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι το Στάντης έχει καμία σχέση με το Κωνσταντής ή κάποιο άλλο όνομα, πιθανόν να είναι και τα δύο κατασκευές του πατέρα τους. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει κανένα από τα δύο.

Για τον Ρένο μπορείς να δεις εδώ : 

http://www.biblionet.gr/author/10520/Ρένος_Αποστολίδης


----------



## Earion (Oct 25, 2017)

Ρένος, Στάντης 1, Στάντης 2, Στάντης 3, και ασφαλώς και άλλα. SBE, δε διαβάζεις Λεξιλογία! :inno:

Υ.Γ. Ήρκος από το Ηρακλής, όπως ο παππούς του. Και φυσικά Στάντης από το Κωνσταντίνος.


----------



## Neikos (Oct 25, 2017)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Ήρκος από το Ηρακλής, όπως ο παπούς του. Και φυσικά Στάντης από το Κωνσταντίνος.



Ναι, ε; Και "φυσικά" από το Κωνσταντίνος κιόλας; Earion, ξέρεις κανέναν άλλον που να λέγεται Στάντης εκτός από τον Αποστολίδη; Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς προκύπτει το Στάντης. Μήπως εννοείς από το Κωνστάντιος, όπως προκύπτει το Στάθης από το Ευστάθιος; Ούτε πώς καταλήγουμε από το Ηρακλης στο Ήρκος καταλαβαίνω. Ηρακλάκος -> Ήρκος ;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 25, 2017)

Εμένα το _Ήρκος_ μου θύμισε το ιταλικό _Ερκόλε_. Δεν έχω ιδέα πώς βγήκε, αλλά φέρνει λίγο.

Το _Στάντης_ με δυσκόλεψε, αλλά εκ των υστέρων βλέπω ότι παραπέμπει στο _Κωνσταντής_. Κάπως. Χμ.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2017)

Για τον Ήρκο και τον Στάντη το είχα φανταστεί. Αλλά το Ρένος;


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2017)

Σταντής, από το Κωσταντής. 
Το άλλο παραμένει μυστηριο. 
Τα αδερφια Ασόνα και Κιμ Χέιλι είναι οι δημιουργοί του SPICE.

Σημ. Το Ρένος δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο, το έχω ξανακούσει και σε άλλους. Απο το Ειρηναίος, ίσως; Όπως η Ειρήνη γίνεται Ρένα; 
Ή ίσως από κανένα γαλλικό/ λατινικό; Π.χ. Ρενάτος; Ρενέ; Παλιομοδίτικα...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 25, 2017)

Α, το θυμάμαι αυτό. Από τον Μπαμπινιώτη:

*Ρένος* (ο) → Ειρηναίος

[ETYM. Συγκεκομμ. τύπος τού μεσν. _Ρενάτος_ < λατ. Renatus «αναγεννημένος» (< ρ. re-nascor «αναγεννώμαι»), παρότι εκλαμβάνεται ως συγκεκομμ. τ. τού ον. _Εἰρηναῖος_. Ομοίου ετύμου και το θηλ. _Ρένα / Ρενάτα_ (< λατ. Renata), παρότι εκλαμβάνεται ως υποκορ. τού ον. _Ειρήνη_].


----------

